# Mytoos.com - anyone ever see this site before?



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I came across it while answering a question on Yahoo. I think everyone who's considering getting a Cockatoo or any other large cage bird should see what they're getting into BEFORE they go and buy it. They're gorgeous yes, but what happens if you find out you can't take care of it? Too many large birds like these end up abused and abandoned because the owners THOUGHT they could handle it. I suppose the pet stores are at fault too, I doubt they actually tell the people how much of a responsibility the birds are 
The birds who end up hurt because of the owners careless decisions breaks my heart to see 
http://www.mytoos.com/


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Its not only the parrots that end up abused because of the owners not knowing its all the animals. It breaks my heart when we take in an animal that the owner was given the wrong information on how to properly care for or the owners life has changed and they have decided that the pet no longer fits into their life, but it took them a year to decide and the animal has suffered because of it. Or the animal because of some reason bit the owner or one of the family and the owner decided to punish the animal.
Most of the animals here at the sanctuary were abused in some form and many will carry those signs for the rest of their lives. But once we get a hold of them their worries are over.

Pet shop employees need to be trained on the different species they sell.

Owners need to read and LEARN everything possible they can about the animal they want.

I think both are to be blamed.

My rant is over. SORRY


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm familiar with Mytoos.com. Though it is a bit extreme (IMO), it definitely does get the attention of anyone considering getting a cockatoo (or other large parrot) as a pet, and I think that's a good thing. My Lucas is a hybrid (Mobrella .. Umbrella and Moluccan) cockatoo. He is a very large bird, very, very smart, very inquisitive, very loud and noisy, and can be very destructive. Too's are definitely a bird that should not be gotten without having done plenty of research on what it's really like to live with a cockatoo and care for one.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Its not only the parrots that end up abused because of the owners not knowing its all the animals. It breaks my heart when we take in an animal that the owner was given the wrong information on how to properly care for or the owners life has changed and they have decided that the pet no longer fits into their life, but it took them a year to decide and the animal has suffered because of it. Or the animal because of some reason bit the owner or one of the family and the owner decided to punish the animal.
> Most of the animals here at the sanctuary were abused in some form and many will carry those signs for the rest of their lives. But once we get a hold of them their worries are over.
> 
> Pet shop employees need to be trained on the different species they sell.
> ...


I agree with every thing you ranted about.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Charis said:


> I agree with every thing you ranted about.


Me too. It may be a rant, but it's a true rant.


----------

